# Soft Pastel



## let_it_be_a_photo

I started using soft pastels not too long ago. I find it difficult to do an realistic drawings with it, so i like to do abstract stuff on black paper, since the pastel is bright. This is an abstract piece of a pair dancing. Hope you like it


----------



## Josh66

I like it.  Looks like it would be a cool neon light.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo

O|||||||O said:


> I like it. Looks like it would be a cool neon light.


 Thanks, it would


----------

